# Montanha a desmoronar-se..



## fablept (21 Set 2010 às 01:09)

Não sei se é repost..

Aconteceu na Itália no inicio deste ano.

http://sorisomail.com/email/42722/ja-viram-desmoronar-uma-montanha.html


----------



## Knyght (21 Set 2010 às 11:01)

Situações como essa aconteceram na Madeira, principalmente aquela que levou a capela das Babosas


----------



## jonhfx (21 Set 2010 às 12:58)

Knyght disse:


> Situações como essa aconteceram na Madeira, principalmente aquela que levou a capela das Babosas


Não deve de ter nada a ver, nas Babosas foi o aterro ilegal que que fizeram atrás da capela.
Ali é mesmo o solo que desliza, faz mais parecer o aluimento da encosta sobranceira ao sitio da Fajã no Arco da Calheta.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2010 às 15:30)

fablept disse:


> Não sei se é repost..
> 
> Aconteceu na Itália no inicio deste ano.
> 
> http://sorisomail.com/email/42722/ja-viram-desmoronar-uma-montanha.html



Esse vídeo é impressionante, penso que já tinha sido colocado aqui no MeteoPT


----------



## Z13 (21 Set 2010 às 15:45)

Ufff... impressionante!


----------



## Knyght (21 Set 2010 às 16:38)

jonhfx disse:


> Não deve de ter nada a ver, nas Babosas foi o aterro ilegal que que fizeram atrás da capela.
> Ali é mesmo o solo que desliza, faz mais parecer o aluimento da encosta sobranceira ao sitio da Fajã no Arco da Calheta.



O deslizamento começou na montanha e acabou levando esse tal aterro... Veio imagens de satélite no diário o rapazinho com os sítios marcados...


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2010 às 02:02)

Já tinha visto o video. Até passou nas notícias.

Alguém sabe exactamente onde isso aconteceu.
Gostava de ver imagens do antes e depois.


----------



## fablept (22 Set 2010 às 21:13)

F_R disse:


> Já tinha visto o video. Até passou nas notícias.
> 
> Alguém sabe exactamente onde isso aconteceu.
> Gostava de ver imagens do antes e depois.



Aconteceu no dia 15 de Fevereiro deste ano na localidade Maierato Vibo Valentia.. 












http://www.google.it/images?hl=it&q...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1680&bih=857


----------

